

Rails vs. Django: 100-Slide Smackdown - dmk23
http://www.slideshare.net/itisreal/rails-vs-django-study-presentation

======
rbanffy
Good, but _very_ old. I am not sure how Rails has evolved since Django 1.0 was
released (which happened after this presentation). Django is currently on
1.3.1 and it's a major improvement over 1.0 (and 0.9x)

